# Restore wheel cleaner



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

well after taking delivery of my bottle of restore wheel cleaner from the member bromoco last friday ( big thankyou goes to him ) we got some half decent weather this weekend just gone so i thought id get and use this product that claimed to restore wheels to an almost original condition.

so lets have a look at how bad the wheels were looking.














































as you can see the wheels are looking in a preety poor way. and have lots of baked on brake dust.
so i read the instructions on the bottle, apply by brush and then leave to stand for 15-20 minutes. Then agitate again and then leave. 
so here it is applied and just dwelling doing its thing.



























you can see it working, so after 15 min or so i agitated it again.










can see it taking the dust with it as it slowly run inside the wheel










At this point i wasnt happy as it had now made the inside look a mess, so i thought sod it and said dad ya not having your car today. so off came the wheel and on to a full detail of the wheel no half hearted attempt here:doublesho
Now the wheels on this car have never been off to be cleaned or had a brush used to get to the back of them so you can imagine what i found, 7 years of hard brake dust tar grease and even some red wax 
Few pics of what i was greated with.




























so after the same process was repeated on the inside like the front higher up. It was appllied, then left followed up by being agitated and left again finished off by a good rinse with plenty of water (same as any wheel cleaner). This left me with just the tar spots, so out came the ag tar remover and gave them a good tar removal with that. By this time the wheel was looking much better, so i decided to go for the ag srp and egp route to seal the wheel. (still havent got anything better )
this left me with what looked a million times better just the really stubborn stuff left.




























So all done and sealed was time to go back on the car and be dressed. heres the finished thing all clean and looking like a new wheel (excuse the kerb mark)





































very impressed with the product and did a much better job than i expected. no damage done to the wheel as no need to scrub or such like. 
now this bottle of product comes at a very good price and i reackon theres enough to do two cars which are in a very bad state, or probly 4-5 if they are normal like most on here will be.
a big thankyou to bromoco for suppling me the product to do a review of.
i am looking forward to trying some of there other products now. :thumb:

hope you all enjoyed the read and if you need your wheels sorting then i would definatly consider this product.

car looking good after a good wash and quick top up.










Dave


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Looks great Dave


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

no thats one thing i noticed doesnt get on any of the other parts so no rusty disks or damge to calipers and pads.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice review Dave.
And thanks for sharing. Wheels looking spot on.

How did you find the application and removal.
What did you use??

Also was there any signs of the product drying due to the length of time left on the wheels. If so are there any problems this could cause.?
Sorry for all the questions.
Gordon.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i started off by pooring a small amount into an aresol lid, as i didnt want to contaminate the rest of the bottle, then i used a metal free brush to apply it but found it wasnt shifting the tougher stuff. so i steped up to a stiffer brush.
the product did dry slightly but after being agitated again it wasnt an issue, and a good rinse and quick wash shifted anything remaining

very easy to use product and no waste like you get with sprays. 
im very impressed im going to be honest, also remeber this is ACID FREE


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Did you notice the reddish/rusty colour of the foam? This is the product drawing the ferrous metal (fine particles of iron from the disc) from the alloy wheel. So it is effecting a very deep clean removing everything from the pours of the wheel.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Might be a hard one to answer. But do you know what Base the PH is. whether is Alkali or not.
And is it chrome trim safe.?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

that one i couldnt answer sorry fella, sure bromoco will be able to advise


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Might be a hard one to answer. But do you know what Base the PH is. whether is Alkali or not.
> And is it chrome trim safe.?


My thoughts exactly. Can't be as bad as Blunder Wheels though lol.

Love the results and may give this a try 

Thanks


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Its as safe as water


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought some Restore a few weeks back and haven`t really had a chance to try it so I read the test with interest.
It can be used diluted as well I think ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a few of there products here as well. I am hoping to start testing them this coming week.
Back for good and wheel sealant.
I am especially interested in the Back for good, as I can see quite a few areas where this can be beneficial.

Sorry OP Back on topic.
Gordon.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

looking forward to reading about it mate


----------



## Spautopia (May 23, 2009)

that's really effective - and acid-free too. Looks like it'll shift even the biggest build-ups.


----------



## Spautopia (May 23, 2009)

Is it dear?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

no its fine, these products are very intresting. 
i have been thinking we spent time cleanign arcches and dressign them but the dressign doesnt last, well this stuff would if does as claimed so will be a great solution to this.
and also a hassle free dressing that wont need touching.

no the products arent expensive. 

also yes it does say it can be diluted, but these wheels were bad so i wanted to give it the best chance possible.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Nice one Dave thanks again


----------



## adam1942 (Jun 3, 2008)

sweet - ive extremly stuborn marks on my front alloys - just googled "remote wheel cleaner" and purchased from the 2nd link that came up. i'll see how i get on cheers fella!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

you should get on fine with it, very easy to use simple to apply doesnt get everywhere, jsut make sure you let it dwel and agitate made a huge differnce on the tougher stuff. 
be good to see how someone else gets on with it also.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

looks interesting, im just a bit unsure if it offers alot more than other products that are a huge ammount cheaper.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

well i used ag wheel cleaner and numerous others and none did a better job than this, plus you dont get waste as yoou brush it on not spray it so it only goes were you want. dilute it and you will get 4-5 cars out of it easy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Sorry if this has already been covered - where can you get this from?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Direct from the company, the buy bit is at the bottom right corner of the page.

here ya go


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Any chance of a sample GB or just GB?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Davemm said:


> well i used ag wheel cleaner and numerous others and none did a better job than this, plus you dont get waste as yoou brush it on not spray it so it only goes were you want. dilute it and you will get 4-5 cars out of it easy.


but i dont think theres anything to stop you brushing on any wheel cleaner? my favorite wheel cleaner at the moment is autosmart smartwheels and for 13 quid you can get around 50 litres once diluted at 10:1 which i find is enough to shift most marks. stuborn bits some times need 5:1 but thats still awsome value.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

just one note out of intrest, it says oxalic acid free, not neccesarily acid free. I wonder if it still is an acid, or are you confident it is alkali/neutral?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i asked the company and its in the thread higher up, they reackon its as safe as water. and i saw no ill effects of letting it dwel like instructed


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks again, i may well buy some of this


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

wow that looks really promising product, great review


----------



## adam1942 (Jun 3, 2008)

folks I just used this on one alloy to test before the big clean tomorrow. all i can say is WOW. I got myself a spray bottle from tesco for £1 as i didnt want to be contaminating the bottle when I put the brush back in. lightly sprayed over the wheel (used very little and its a 16" alloy for info) brushed with a normal soft paint brush and left it 10 minutes. I had to move it around again as it was actually drying on my wheels but its quite warm tonight and was in direct sun light (could also be that I didnt put enough on!) once I hit it with the water whilst brushing the shine came through. All I can say is get this product! cannot recommend it enough its the best wheel cleaner ive ever used. i'll post a write up on the full clean of the car tomorrow when i'll be using this on all 4 wheels. 


p.s this is also safe to use on plastic and chrome painted plastic as the caps in the middle of the alloy are plastic!

would recommend 110% as its so easy to use.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

yep very easy to use,
you could have poored some in an old aresol lid like i did to stop contamination. look forward to the review


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

G220 said:


> just one note out of intrest, it says oxalic acid free, not neccesarily acid free. I wonder if it still is an acid, or are you confident it is alkali/neutral?


I'm not sure it's acid free, google Bromo and it indicates acids, be interested to know it's key ingredient.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

bromoco said:


> Its as safe as water


Can I drink it then?


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

It has mineral salts in it which are mildly acidic...I wouldnt recomend drinking it though.
But no traces of traditional harsh acids...Never said it was 0 ph! It draws the old pherous metals and iron from the brake discs out of the wheel. Just like you would put salt on a red wine stain on a white carpet.


----------



## Dazmeister (Feb 4, 2008)

Just a quick question on this product. Has anyone used it on severe cases?

I have a mate that has never cleaned his wheels in years, a 10 yr old Frontera with caked on brake dust that looks brown now. What are the chances of removing that with Restore or do I need something a bit heavier??

Cheers :thumb:

Jeez! I just read some of the comments on here...
http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/index.htm?t=68377

Some people haven't a clue! _"The white nylon side of a washing up sponge will not scratch a wheel trim, you can use it on paint work."_


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Cant comment on this product, as I will not recommend a product I have not tried myself. Due to possible reactions and implication.

But With time and effort anything is possible.

Before.









during









Afters.

















All that was used was Megs APC, Bilberry wheel cleaner and some Megs wheel brightener for the more stubborn areas. Few brushes thrown into the equation. Sealed with KF 1000P
Gordon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work on a very grubby wheel Gordon:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> great work on a very grubby wheel Gordon:thumb:


Was not just down to me Kev. Sorry I should have said. :wall: Young Dave KG was involved also. Part of a full Detail completed yesterday. Engine, wheels, arches, interior, and of coarse paint correction. 
Dave will have the write up later. :thumb:
Gordon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Was not just down to me Kev. Sorry I should have said. :wall: Young Dave KG was involved also. Part of a full Detail completed yesterday. Engine, wheels, arches, interior, and of coarse paint correction.
> Dave will have the write up later. :thumb:
> Gordon


look forward to reading that one :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, great work their :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Bromoco - can you tell us a little more about how this stuff works etc, as I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking that anything that cleans heavily caked/baked wheels that easily must have some pretty strong active ingredients in some form?

Wheels is such a tricky area, with some pretty delicate finishes and metals in circulation these days, that while 1 post on a standard OEM alloy wheel looks impressive, what about 30 washes with it or use on chrome, different paints etc?

I'm sure people thought TFR was ideal for use on Audis with chrome trim etc after 1 wash, but were a little surprised a few washes later when the metal was permanently tarnished. Not suggesting any similarities with your product, but when you are washing wheels that might be worth >£2k each, I'd like to know a little more about the product.

Thanks


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

I hope I can help... It is not zero Ph and it has no oxalic acid - uses new technology
and is Phosphate free. It works with mineral salts...which draw the ferrous metals out of all the pours , nooks and crannies of the wheel. A bit like if you were to put salt on a red wine stain on your carpet. All wheels should be resistant to salts and mineral acids as thats what they grit the roads with. 
The msds is available to download on the website

I hope this helps

Another thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123952&highlight=bromoco


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

bromoco said:


> I hope I can help... It is not zero Ph and it has no oxalic acid - uses new technology
> and is Phosphate free. It works with mineral salts...which draw the ferrous metals out of all the pours , nooks and crannies of the wheel. A bit like if you were to put salt on a red wine stain on your carpet. All wheels should be resistant to salts and mineral acids as thats what they grit the roads with.
> The msds is available to download on the website
> 
> ...


This is the second time I have read this statement. But still not any clearer as to what Mineral salts are used.
As for the msds sheet on the web site I can find it. It is available for most of your other products but not Wheel restore.

I am very sceptical myself and as time goes on more so. There are only 13 well known minerals and you have already,dismissed one. But as you can understand that these minerals react differently when in contact with different elements. This is what is raising my concerns as no doubt others.
Gordon.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

We have NO reports of any damage being caused.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123952&highlight=bromoco

Only comments on how good it is

The msds is there now...sorry I thought it was already


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

msds is now on http://bromoco.co.uk/restore.aspx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Is it unsuitable for any types of wheels? (chrome, split rim, unlacquered alloy?)


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

No..... It is suitable for ALL wheels...painted, chrome, spoke, and bare aluminium. ALWAYS RINSE WELL. We had an email from a customer who said that he applied it to his bare aluminium wheels. He was complaining that the foam was rusty.......After it was explained that aluminium cant rust, he realised that the rust was comming from the ferous metals absorbed into his alloy wheel from the fine particles given off from the brake disc. When he rinsed off he was amazed at the result. Always rinse well as the ability for RESTORE to cling and clean may leave a residue if not completly rinsed off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Intresting, well I guess if that is the case it proves somewhat that it has to be pretty safe!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

But would you use wonder wheels or wheel britner at full strength every time you cleaned your wheels?

Maybe just clean the wheels once with this and then seal.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Wonder wheels has been known to stain wheels if left on too long


----------

